# 2012/13 College Basketball Discussion



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

How did FSU lose to South Alabama?


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Knicks4life said:


> How did FSU lose to South Alabama?


We're not very good. Lost 6 seniors from last year's squad, all of which were in the rotation. We don't have a PG and have some very raw young talent. It was tough to watch but not entirely shocking. Miller and Snaer can score, but this isn't going to be a vintage Leonard Hamilton defensive squad.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Look at this thing










Who does Tennessee State think they're fooling with this ripped off logo?


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Shabazz Muhammad debuts tonight vs Georgetown 8:00 EST on ESPN2


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)




----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Shabazz Muhammad Time


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Shabazz not having a good showing so far.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

Man i cant wait till Big East Play to see what MCW can do there. Right now his stat line is 11ppg 8apg 5rpg 1bpg 4spg


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Jahii Carson(ASU) is very good has 23 points and 7 assist vs Creighton with 11+ mins to go.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

MCW 11ppg 9apg 6rpg 3spg

if he would cut down on the TO he would be the best player in college basketball right now


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

FSH said:


> MCW 11ppg 9apg 6rpg 3spg
> 
> if he would cut down on the TO he would be the best player in college basketball right now


E-Z. He's a great player, but best in the country? I don't know about all that.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

bball2223 said:


> E-Z. He's a great player, but best in the country? I don't know about all that.


close to a double double a game + 7rpg and 3 steals...Please explain why he cant be?


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

I've never hated watching a player play more than Kyle Anderson.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Jahii Carson > Shabazz Muhammad


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

James Southerland is the only player I like on Syracuse.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I just hope the Big Ten teams have enough left for the tourney (the big one, not the conference tournament) after beating each other up. One of those five teams is due to win it all this year.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

I think Duke is the best team 

I really like all those seniors. It reminds me of the 2010 team.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

FWIW, Duke would be the worst defensive team in the last 10 years to win it all according to Kenpom, although not by much. Still, that has been a reliable metric to eliminate a lot of teams in recent seasons. And while a team like Michigan is fun to watch, they are also endangered to be upset early because of those deficiencies on defense.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

I actually have looked through kenpom for about a decade in search of a "profile" for a national title team. Keep in mind that winning 6 straight games against tournament teams will give any team a boost. UConn in 2011 is the big exception that proves the rule.

1) The team is always #1 or #2 in offensive efficiency.

2) The team is either the #1 or #2 in Offensive or Defensive eFG%, OR they are roughly top 10 in both. The only other exception for this is UNC in 2009, but they seem to have an eFG% deficiency kind of like how Wisconsin breaks the ratings, so they are the team to pick if they fulfill #1 and there is no other team that is both 1 and 2. In 2007, for example, UNC would have fit #1, but Florida fit both.

If you're curious, 2011 Ohio State, via this system, SHOULD have won the title, but it's hard to find other teams who fit the profile and didn't win.

In the last 10 years, the only two teams to have won that didn't fit the profile were Syracuse and 2011 UConn. There was no team that fit the profile in 2003 though.

This year it points to Florida, but Indiana and Gonzaga could also meet the criteria.

Personally, I think Duke is the best team, so I'm actually kind of curious what Duke's eFG% is with Kelly in the lineup and if it would put them into the national top 5.

I identified this system in 2010 and banged Duke to win my bracket. Last year I was second in the BBF one with Kentucky.


----------



## Mrs. Thang (Apr 14, 2011)

So interesting bubble case with Iowa. They are going to win 20 games plus 10 in the Big 10 which has historically meant an at-large bid, but they played a total bullshit OOC schedule and an easy conference slate playing Michigan, MSU, and OSU only once each. On the one hand, I think screw them for that schedule, but on the other... I think they are actually kind of good. Better than Virginia at least.

They probably have no chance without beating Sparty tomorrow, but still, it would be uncommon for a major conference team to miss with their win totals.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Adidas should be ashamed for what they are doing to basketball.


----------



## EpicFailGuy (Mar 5, 2010)

If you want to see the screwiest 2 seconds of basketball in a long time, check out the end of Charlotte/Richmond.

And try to do it with a straight face.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

El Shaqtus said:


> If you want to see the screwiest 2 seconds of basketball in a long time, check out the end of Charlotte/Richmond.
> 
> And try to do it with a straight face.


I was watching that game but went out to do something when Charlotte was down 3 with like 5 seconds left, came back found out Charlotte won by 5 and started reading the A-10 forum for reactions.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Nimreitz said:


> I actually have looked through kenpom for about a decade in search of a "profile" for a national title team. Keep in mind that winning 6 straight games against tournament teams will give any team a boost. UConn in 2011 is the big exception that proves the rule.
> 
> 1) The team is always #1 or #2 in offensive efficiency.
> 
> ...


Interesting that you could narrow it down even more. For all the talk about parity, this seems like a fairly reliable indicator.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Duke is about to lose to Maryland.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

I love beating Crean. He's such a petulant little ****.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

How do you lose to Purdue at home and beat Indiana twice in the same season?


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Is there a better broadcasting team than Nantz/Kellogg/Kerr in all of sports? I don't think so. Too bad it's only for a couple of games every year.


----------



## Mrs. Thang (Apr 14, 2011)

Ohio State beat Wisconsin in a game earlier this year where the Badgers attempted 0 free throws. They just got through the half against Michigan State with only one foul called (and only had two free throws themselves). You really have to hit someone to by called for a foul in the big ten.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

croco said:


> How do you lose to Purdue at home and beat Indiana twice in the same season?


I don't know. I've watched more Wisconsin games this year than any year since I graduated and I still haven't figured this team out. I think they suck, and yet they've beat so many good teams.


----------



## Mrs. Thang (Apr 14, 2011)

When you are Ted Valentine and have the opportunity to affect the outcome of a big game with questionable flagrant foul call, you have to err on the side of what will get you on Sportscenter.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

So Miami and Ole Miss win their conference tournaments. When did basketball become football?


----------



## Mrs. Thang (Apr 14, 2011)

Big come back by Ole Miss, I don't think they get in without that win.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Louisville
Wisconsin

Florida
Marquette

Florida over Louisville

My bracket sucks


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Mich St.
Arizona

Georgetown
UNLV

Georgetown over Mich St.


----------



## Mrs. Thang (Apr 14, 2011)

Not a lot of breath holding for at-large bids this year. MTU was the only team I had out that made it in, and even then I thought they would be selected but just didn't think they deserved it (I didn't want to see Kentucky either, but come on, the resumes aren't even close, even without Noel).

West is the easiest, Midwest is the toughest. No clue who wins this year, the top 10 teams have done nothing to separate from each other.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Kentucky shouldn't have got in over Iowa and Virginia though.


----------



## Mrs. Thang (Apr 14, 2011)

Iowa would have been better than MTU as well. Virginia stinks though.

The reason I don't like the pick is because MTU got in because RPI says they played the #6 non-conference schedule. RPI schedule rankings are black magic that don't make any sense.

MTU's notable non-conference games were losses @Florida, @Akron, and @Belmont, and a win vs. Ole Miss at home. How is that the #6 non-conference SOS? Texas Southern played @Boise State, @Michigan State, @Colorado, @San Diego State, @Akron, and @Kansas State (as well as @MTU) and was the #10 non-conference SOS. How does that math work?

For that matter, Kansas played *Michigan State, *St. Louis, Colorado, Belmont, Richmond, @Ohio State, and Temple but was only the 25th non-con SOS. It doesn't pass the eye test.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

All those @s might mean something. But you're cherry picking; RPI is interested in the schedule as a whole, not just a few games that seem significant.

I think the RPI is bullshit too, just FYI. But MTSU is 32 in the kenpom ratings, right between Notre Dame and Wichita State, and 15 places ahead of Kentucky.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Ole Miss sucks at football too though. Tennessee got jobbed in my opinion. If Ole Miss doesn't win the SEC Tourney, then UT is in.


----------



## EpicFailGuy (Mar 5, 2010)

The committee really jobbed the "power conferences" this year. 

I'm a fan of the A-10, so I don't particularly mind it, but there were some dirty deeds done to FBS schools. Oregon got hosed with a #12, and nearly all the snubs were Big 6 schools. I think the tide turns next year with the Big East and America-12 having some very good teams. The "mid-major" debate may be more or less over by July 2 of this year.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Nimreitz said:


> Louisville
> Wisconsin
> 
> Florida
> ...


I have got the same outcome in the championship game 

Ohio State instead of Wisconsin and Indiana instead of Marquette in the Final Four though.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Group ID#: 190180
password: bbf

http://tournament.fantasysports.yahoo.com/t1


----------

